# Gulper catfish - before and after photos



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Before it eats...










After it ate my cycling 3"+ parrot fish. This gulper catfish is only about 5" long.










I honestly did not think becase of the height of the parrot fish and width, it will be able to think it is food. I guess I am wrong.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I lol'd before even seeing the pics. 

Nice pictures yet again Charles.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure whether I should feel sympathetic for your loss of fish, or laugh at the sight of a bloated catfish...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats one catfish Iam not adding to my collection. lol Quess thats why its called a gulper


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

It has been two days now. The stomach of the gulper seems to get smaller already. It is not full as in you can still see the shape of the fish being eatn. It is more like just round belly full... I am quite surprise of how fast it can digest the food.


----------

